# [Verkaufe] Rechner - 2,6GHz, 4GB RAM, 700GB HDD,...



## joschipop (10. Februar 2011)

Tacho!


Möchte meinen Rechner verkaufen. Eher selten benutzt, mehr zum Zoggen, als Arbeiten - aber schon 2 Jahre aufm Buckel. 

Folgende Daten:


*Prozessor*
AMD Phenom X4 2,6GHz


*Mainboard*
MSI K9A2 Neo2 mit einem AMD 770 Chipsatz


*Arbeitsspeicher*
4GB DDR2-SDRAM, 800MHz


*Festplatte*
700GB, glaube ein Western Digital


*Grafikkarte*
ATI Radeon HD4800 Series


*Laufwerk*
LG Laufwerk, DVD/CD Brenner


*Gehäuse*
Von Sharkoon, wie auf dem Bild, nur in Silber



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Originalbilder gibt es bei ernsthafter Interesse.


*Sonstiges*
Besitzt an der Front noch ein Kartenlesegerät für sämtliche Karten... müsste so eine Art 32 in 1 Lesegerät sein. 
Das Gehäuse hat oben leider eine kleine Beule. Sonst sollte alles i.o. sein - keine Probleme bisher gehabt, alles im grünen Bereich.
Wird verkauft ohne Betriebssystem. 


Preis:
350,-€ VHB!!! (oder schlagt mir eure Preisvorstellung vor, kann so etwas schwer Schätzen  )


Gruß.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (11. Februar 2011)

Kleiner Tipp: Stell es lieber bei Ebay ein, da kriegst du vielleicht um die 250€ für.
Hier warscheinlich höchstens 150€, da die Komponenten überwiegend sehr günstig einzeln zu kaufen sind.

LG!


----------



## joschipop (11. Februar 2011)

Macht mir ein Angebot - bin zum Handeln bereit. Die Kiste soll einfach nur weg.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (12. Februar 2011)

joschipop schrieb:


> Macht mir ein Angebot - bin zum Handeln bereit. Die Kiste soll einfach nur weg.


Das mag ja sein, aber du willst doch bestimmt so viel wie möglich rausbekommen dafür.   
Und mehr als 150 inkl. wirst du hier nicht kriegen. Oder bist du Ebay-Hasser? *grins*


----------



## Fiffi1984 (14. Februar 2011)

Um welchen Phenom handelt es sich denn hier genau? Ist ein Phenom I, kein 2er, oder?


----------

